# R. Laird Harris (1911-2008)



## Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2008)

Wayne Sparkman of the PCA Historical Center posted this to several Reformed lists yesterday: 




> Robert Laird Harris was born on March 10, 1911 in Brownsburg,
> Pennsylvania. He received a Bachelor of Science degree from the
> University of Delaware in 1931, a Th.B. from Westminster Theological
> Seminary in 1935 and a Th.M. from Westminster in 1937. He was licensed
> ...


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 26, 2008)

I thank God for this man. I read his _Inspiration and Canonicity of the Bible_ probably 30 years ago and it has helped me a lot.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 26, 2008)

For his family


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 26, 2008)

I had not known he was still alive. I learned Hebrew from his books. May God comfort his family.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 26, 2008)

What an interesting career! A founding minister of the OPC (1936); a member of the founding faculty at Covenant Seminary (1956). 44 years of teaching experience by the time he retired.

R. Laird Harris (March 10, 1911 - April 25, 2008).

RIP.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 29, 2008)

I had the honor of knowing Dr. Harris as he was a member of the PCA church where I went. He often taught adult Sunday school classes and I would be amazed by the knowledge of not only Hebrew, but other ancient languages, and even archaeology.

One Sunday after church he asked me to work on his papers. I agreed. For a year and a half, I orangized his many papers, writings, periodicals and finally his collection of over 2,000 books, some of them very rare. I always found him cheerful, kind and patient, a Christian gentleman. 

I also appreciated his sense of humor. On a cabinet in his study was a bumper sticker that read: PROUD MEMBER VAST RIGHT-WING CONSPIRACY.

One of the privilege of working for him was hearing him discuss some of the people he had met. For example, he was met at Machen's trial. As a professor one of Dr. Harris's students was Francis Schaeffer, whom he described as a very earnest young man.

I last talked to him in December 2006 at Quarryville. HE was in a wheelchair but he was still in good spirits as always. I spoke to a friend of mine and apparently the end came rather quickly although he had been ill for some time. 
HE is now beholding the Lord whom he served so faithfully.


----------

